# Mac OSX Background Dimensions



## linkmaster03 (Nov 10, 2005)

What are the dimensions for the Mac OSX backgrounds? In pixels please...


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 10, 2005)

They come in various sizes. It largest ones I have are 2560x1600. Others are as small as 1024x768, or 128x128 for patterns. You can check them yourself in the "Desktop Pictures" folder, which is in the "Library" folder on your startup disk.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Nov 10, 2005)

But like if i wanted it to just fit the screen, not a pattern, like the size of the regular blue background, what pixel dimensions would it be?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 10, 2005)

As Mikuro stated, it depends on the size of the screen. Full screen Backgrounds range from 640x480 up to 2560x1600 for the big 30-inch Cinema. If you want to provide a desktop background that covers multiple screens, the background could be much larger.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 10, 2005)

Depends on your monitor, I guess. If you're planning on making desktop backgrounds for others to download, you should probably make a few versions for different monitor sizes and aspect ratios.

The most common ratios/sizes on the Mac are the same as on PCs. Specifically:

4:3  1024x768, 1280x960 1600x1200 (mostly used on CRTs)
5:4  1280x1024 (mostly used on LCDs)
8:5  1680x1050, 1920x1200, 2560x1600 (used on many large widescreen LCDs, including Apple's)
3:2  1440x960 (currently used on the 15-inch PowerBook, and I assume equivalent PCs)

Again, same as on PCs.


----------

